# 2 modems on a PC?



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Sep 6, 2004)

I heard that one cud connect 2 modems on a pc! And internet bcomes faster!
I have an old modem and a new one!
If this is possible then wat all I need?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 6, 2004)

first you need two telephone connections and a single internet connections (check from your isp if multiple loggin are supporte. BSNL supports 2 loggins) next if you have win XP you need nothing else just connect the two modems set up dial up networking and enable multiple connections and there your internet speed doubles.


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 6, 2004)

You need two telephone lines ... not worth it.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Sep 7, 2004)

Seems loke you have a budjet of 20000 for the telephone bills.   but don't you worry cause what you thought is impossible.Get an ADSL Connection dood if you wanna surf faster.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 7, 2004)

Its not that bad guys i used this setup in a remote area of the country and it works good and is economical. How? well BSNL offers a telephone for internet that is for Rs 499/- per month unlimited use take two such connections second take a bsnl account (free from night 11 to morning 8) so effectivly you pay Rs 1000/- per month dor a 110Kbps line. Not that bad. what say you?


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 7, 2004)

If your area doesn't have a broadband connection, only then its worth it. Else, it is just something "cool" to try out


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 9, 2004)

broadband ... what is that. i envy you broad band users. maybe one day i too will join your tribe but as of now BSNL+two tele conn = LIFELINE (nothing cool but a matter of survival)


----------

